# Best Starter Tarantula



## Harry123 (Jan 27, 2018)

I have been doing some research but thought i'd ask because someone might reply, i want to get a tarantula but unlike most people i don't want one that's going to grow massive and i'm not really thinking about handling it as its bad. Does anyone know an easy beginner species which is relatively smaller and can be maintained easily? Or is it better to get a scorpion? Is there anything else i should know as a beginner?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Jan 27, 2018)

Could you define "massive" or at least give us an idea of the maximum size you think you'd be comfortable with, most beginner species max out in the 5-6 inch range (you can get smaller ones but they might be slightly more difficult to acquire) and are very easy to maintain anyway.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Sarkhan42 (Jan 27, 2018)

Definitely agree with grym, what other kinds of criteria are you looking for? Any specific colors, growth rate, or habits that might make you sway one way or another?


----------



## PanzoN88 (Jan 27, 2018)

I agree with the others who posted above, if it is just based off that criteria I would recommend the E. Sp. red as they are smaller, easy to care for. However if growth rate is something that matters to you, then the GBB is a good choice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Jan 27, 2018)

PanzoN88 said:


> I would recommend the E. Sp. red


I think the OP is in the UK so getting anything other than slings is nigh on impossible and even those are pretty rare.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Sad 1


----------



## basin79 (Jan 27, 2018)

For me a juvenile or young adult female Brachypelma hamorii (used to be Brachypelma Smithi) is the perfect tarantula. Whether a beginner or an experienced keeper who hasn't yet got one. 

They're a great size. Around 6" mark. Extremely long life lived, colourful and are easy to keep.

My adult female and my favourite tarantula.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## sasker (Jan 27, 2018)

If by 'massive' you mean tarantulas like _Theraphosa stirmi_, _Phormictopus sp_., _Pamphobeteus sp_. and such, there are plenty of species to choose from. I second @basin79 's recommendation of _B. hamorii_. They get big, but not so big as aforementioned species. It is a 'starter' but it will likely remain one of your favourites. I am not sure which of my spiders is my favourite, but my B. hamorii is somewhere at the top of the list.

Euathlus sp. red is indeed a good species as well, but feeding wise it can be a bit of a problem. I hear a lot of keepers who have trouble getting them to eat, never see them eat unless it is a dead prey item, etc. Mine was not too bad, but it was not by far a great eater (unlike my B. hamorii ).

You could go for a dwarf species if you want a smaller spider, but I think you would be better off with a tarantula of the _Brachypelma _genus.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 27, 2018)

The Grym Reaper said:


> I think the OP is in the UK so getting anything other than slings is nigh on impossible and even those are pretty rare.


100% correct.
If I'm not wrong, I remember a particular time where those (I don't remember now exactly which specie/s were) were on sale in UK, and in Europe in general. But lasted not that much.


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Jan 27, 2018)

basin79 said:


> For me a juvenile or young adult female Brachypelma hamorii (used to be Brachypelma Smithi) is the perfect tarantula.


*Ahem*













My B. hamorii is still defective.



__ The Grym Reaper
__ Jul 23, 2017
__ 8
__
brachypelma
brachypelma hamorii
brachypelma smithi
hamorii
mexican redknee tarantula
threat
threat pose
threat posture




						She still thinks she's a P. cancerides.
					




OP, ignore me, I somehow managed to get a broken B. hamorii from Poland, most of my tarantulas are weirdos who don't behave how they're supposed to, pretty much like their current owner

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6 | Love 1


----------



## Harry123 (Jan 27, 2018)

Probably a better question would be what the size of the enclosure for the species would need to be? I already have a crestie taking most of the space on my desk so would need something that fits. 

Thanks for the suggestions so far, liking the _B. hamorii and could anyone give more detail about possible dwarf spiders? 

Also i found this one, the Euathlus sp, i'm thinking this would be a nice size._


----------



## basin79 (Jan 27, 2018)

The Grym Reaper said:


> *Ahem*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My lass has never thrown me a defensive posture.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Jan 27, 2018)

Chris LXXIX said:


> 100% correct.
> If I'm not wrong, I remember a particular time where those (I don't remember now exactly which specie/s were) were on sale in UK, and in Europe in general. But lasted not that much.


Slings pop up in sales lists very rarely and are all sold off very quickly, I wanted 2 when I got mine but the seller only had 1 left, I'm happy with that though, mine is a great eater and I love watching it wrestle with mini mealworms at feeding time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Jan 27, 2018)

basin79 said:


> My lass has never thrown me a defensive posture.


Ooh, look at you with your correctly functioning B. hamorii

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## sasker (Jan 27, 2018)

basin79 said:


> My lass has never thrown me a defensive posture.


Neither did mine. Just be careful not to stick your fingers in the enclosure (I don't see any good reason why anyone would do such a thing, but anway...), because she has quite an appetite when not in premolt

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tia B (Jan 27, 2018)

I honestly love my Hapalopus sp. "Pumpkin Patch". Definitely a dwarf species, mine is probably an inch at best right now, but they get their adult colors at like 1/4 of an inch and they're just stunning. Mine is probably one of my calmest spiders, but also seems very curious.

Here's an old picture:





I also really like P. scrofa. They're very pretty, on the smaller side, and quite hardy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sasker (Jan 27, 2018)

Tia B said:


> Mine is probably one of my calmest spiders, but also seems very curious.


It is also a very fast spider. The only ever 'escape' I had was with this species. It just bolted out, but luckily it remained on the outside of the enclosure. Now it behaves pretty much the same as my I. mira i.e. it became a trapdoor spider that I never see.


----------



## Tia B (Jan 27, 2018)

sasker said:


> It is also a very fast spider. The only ever 'escape' I ever had was with this species. I just bolted out, but luckily it remained on the outside of the enclosure. Now it behaves pretty much the same as my I. mira i.e. it became a trapdoor spider that I never see.


Mine is not fast at all. It moves at a glacial pace. Even catching its prey at a leisurely pace.


----------



## viper69 (Jan 27, 2018)

The best T is E. sp. Red, females max out at about 3", and can live in a ExoTerra Breeder Box SMALL.













AF  E. sp. Red, Post-Molt



__ viper69
__ Aug 29, 2016


















E. sp. Red, Adult Female eating 2 of 2.



__ viper69
__ Aug 29, 2016


















E. sp. Red, Adult Female- Recent Molt



__ viper69
__ Aug 29, 2016
__ 1
__
chilensis
euathlus sp. "red"
female
homoeomma
homoeomma chilensis

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BC1579 (Jan 27, 2018)

I’ll throw in a suggestion for a B. albopilosum. Moderately sized, pretty simple husbandry, mind-numbingly fluffy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (Jan 27, 2018)

viper69 said:


> The best T is E. sp. Red, females max out at about 3", and can live in a ExoTerra Breeder Box SMALL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed....if you can't find these...*P. scrofa* is an _excellent_ choice....as is *Thrixopelma cyaneolum* (IMO the hands down best beginner species on the planet)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Jan 27, 2018)

Enclosures for your average-sized tarantula don't take up much space at all

My SAF B. hamorii is in a medium flat faunarium by Exo Terra, which measures (all sizes are in inches) L14" x W8.5" x H6.5" (I prefer these to the Exo Terra breeder boxes as they're slightly taller, the next size up from this is L18" x W12" x H7").




Here's my AF A. chalcodes and SAF B. albopilosum in large kritter keepers, these measure L14" x W9" x H9.5"





If you manage to get an E. sp. red sling it'll spend a good chunk of its life (and probably yours, they grow *really* slowly) in a deli cup lol, adults can be housed in a small breeder box (L8" x W8" xH5") or small faunarium (L9" x W6" x H6.5")



cold blood said:


> Agreed....if you can't find these...*P. scrofa* is an _excellent_ choice....as is *Thrixopelma cyaneolum* (IMO the hands down best beginner species on the planet)


And both are rarer than rocking horse dung here in the UK, I'm lucky I managed to get my T. cyaneolum as I've only seen them go on sale here twice, I don't think I've ever seen P. scrofa for sale here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Jan 27, 2018)

cold blood said:


> Agreed....if you can't find these...*P. scrofa* is an _excellent_ choice....as is *Thrixopelma cyaneolum* (IMO the hands down best beginner species on the planet)


I've had P scrofa, also a good choice. sp Red more docile generally in my limited experience with scrofa. Still waiting to get T. cyano., maybe next year, I'll definitely keep you posted on that. I'm sure you'd get at least 5.


----------



## viper69 (Jan 27, 2018)

The Grym Reaper said:


> Enclosures for your average-sized tarantula don't take up much space at all
> 
> My SAF B. hamorii is in a medium flat faunarium by Exo Terra, which measures (all sizes are in inches) L14" x W8.5" x H6.5" (I prefer these to the Exo Terra breeder boxes as they're slightly taller, the next size up from this is L18" x W12" x H7").
> 
> ...



On growth rates, females are slower. Buy my E sp Yellow was MM in 18 months, temps no higher than 75F daily.

Pics of your T cyano??


What's your HerpStat going to?


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Jan 27, 2018)

viper69 said:


> On growth rates, females are slower. Buy my E sp Yellow was MM in 18 months, temps no higher than 75F daily.
> 
> 
> What's your HerpStat going to?


That's for my Corn Snake and red runner colony.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PetrZ (Jan 27, 2018)

Hallo, I think that the best for beginners is OBT. It may looks like a joke, but it is not. Why? Because you will get good habits from beginning, when you will get used to OBT, you will have no problem with anothers species. Much better to treat Brachypelmas as OBT, than be used to Brachypelmas and than be surpised by devils like Pterinochilus murinus or P. metalica

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 9 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1 | Face Palm 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Jan 27, 2018)

PetrZ said:


> Hallo, I think that the best for beginners is OBT. It may looks like a joke, but it is not. Why? Because you will get good habits from beginning, when you will get used to OBT, you will have no problem with anothers species. Much better to treat Brachypelmas as OBT, than be used to Brachypelmas and than be surpised by devils like Pterinochilus murinus or P. metalica


*TROLL ALERT*

Either that or Leviathan needs to make it rain Pinhead facepalms again.













Covered both eventualities.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## sasker (Jan 27, 2018)

PetrZ said:


> when you will get used to OBT, you will have no problem with anothers species.


That's why I learned to drive in a Lamborghini. If you can drive such a car with zero experience without ruining the engine, killing anyone and totaling a $400,000 car, you will be ready for any other car on the planet. 

There are those who successfully started their tarantula hobby with an OBT, but it is not a recommended for a beginner.

Back on topic, @Harry123 there are many threats about 'the best beginner species'. I recommend reading a lot about keeping them in general and I am sure you will be able to narrow down a shortlist of species that would be suitable for you

Reactions: Funny 2 | Helpful 1


----------



## PetrZ (Jan 27, 2018)

You will never be able to drive racing car when you will gain experience with normal family car. It is the best way to crash - when you will accelerate Lamborghiny in the same way as your family car...

But when you get sport car, you will aware that you are newbie and you will be much more careful. But intuitive habits from family car will kill you.

You can get as your first tarantula something calm and lazy. What will be result? After two years you will open the lid, clean substrate with tarantula inside, because he does nothing, you will rehouse with hand, because your tarantula always slowly walks to new home...  What will happend when you you get small devil and will do the same things as before? 

But, when you have devils from beginning, you are aware thet they are fast, you will treat it with the highest patience... and when you will have different tarantula and will use "autopilot", nothing bad happend. If you start with "easy" tarantulas, it is the best way to lose respect.

Sorry for my English

Reactions: Disagree 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Sarkhan42 (Jan 27, 2018)

PetrZ said:


> You will never be able to drive racing car when you will gain experience with normal family car. It is the best way to crash - when you will accelerate Lamborghiny in the same way as your family car...
> 
> But when you get sport car, you will aware that you are newbie and you will be much more careful. But intuitive habits from family car will kill you.
> 
> ...


Or- you start with good habits with ALL of your tarantulas, and start with a beginner species. That way, when you inevitably slip up, you don’t end up in the hospital. All of these animals should be treated with equal respect.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 27, 2018)

PetrZ said:


> You will never be able to drive racing car when you will gain experience with normal family car. It is the best way to crash - when you will accelerate Lamborghiny in the same way as your family car...
> 
> But when you get sport car, you will aware that you are newbie and you will be much more careful. But intuitive habits from family car will kill you.
> 
> ...


You know we did this test in sixth grade with a partner, where one student held a ruler and then dropped it straight down. The second student had to catch it. Would you believe that everyone missed the ruler on the first attempt, but as they continued this exercise their reaction time got better and they were able to catch the ruler almost every time? With some individual discrepancies of course-- but on average, repeating the exercise yielded faster reaction time. 

If I'm not being clear, the chances of an incredibly speedy tarantula getting away from someone with zero experience is MUCH higher than the chances of an incredibly speedy tarantula getting away from someone with experience.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## PetrZ (Jan 27, 2018)

I think it is here in Bite reports. Or somewhere else? I can not remeber. But, couple had some tarantulas, she has her own, calm and normal ones, he has own OW. They were experienced, no problem. Once, when she did something, she take by mistake his box. As I wrote - she was experienced. And result? She was bitten. 

Yes, you are right, if you would treat all tarantulas as the worst one, all would be ok. But, when you have lazy and calm one, you have different attitude. It is necessary and I do not believe that you treat Brachypelmas as OBT. For example, one friend of mine had Brachypelmas and got Chromatopelma sling. He had never problems with B. But Ch. was nearly escape the first day. "Ops, he is jumping..."  it was the only words when he opened the box and Ch. jumped outside. How do you want to prepare for this? 10 years with beginners T will not prepare you for it. My Poecilotherie´s - I can get there whenever I want with brush and patience. How can this prepare me for OBT? I have 5 OBTs. 2 are ok, but 3 usually sit until last time and then they start like rocket. You can not guess direction, speed...  but I love them

Reactions: Disagree 3


----------



## sasker (Jan 27, 2018)

PetrZ said:


> After two years you will open the lid, clean substrate with tarantula inside, because he does nothing, you will rehouse with hand, because your tarantula always slowly walks to new home


I have never rehoused my tarantulas by hand. Not when I started with NW and not now I have a few OW. And even if I did handle my B. hamorii, this would not mean that I let go of reason and common sense by sticking my fingers into the burrow of my P. muticus.

Anyway, this is starting to become one of those endless discussions about OW for beginners. So, peace out everyone. Have a nice evening!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Award 1


----------



## PetrZ (Jan 27, 2018)

miss moxie said:


> If I'm not being clear, the chances of an incredibly speedy tarantula getting away from someone with zero experience is MUCH higher than the chances of an incredibly speedy tarantula getting away from someone with experience.


Exactly. This is what I mean. Only write me, how can you get experience with incredibly speedy tarantula when you keep only the lazy one? When get fast T, it is like new beginning. But, when you had calm one, you start with not suitable expections and reflexes.  Maybe, you are right, but I would prefer to start with clear list.

But, of course, I am writing about adults, who knows what they want and are "life experinced" and with normal thinking. Sometimes, when I see handling, provocations, rehousing withs escapes or glueing of ruptured abdomens...   maybe, they should have plastic one, not live


----------



## PetrZ (Jan 27, 2018)

sasker said:


> I have never rehoused my tarantulas by hand. Not when I started with NW and not now I have a few OW. And even if I did handle my B. hamorii, this would mean that I let go of reason and common sense by sticking my fingers into the burrow of my P. muticus.
> 
> Anyway, this is starting to become one of those endless discussions about OW for beginners. So, peace out everyone. Have a nice evening!


The reply is very easy and short - look at normal users videos and read some questions here


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Jan 27, 2018)

PetrZ said:


> I do not believe that you treat Brachypelmas as OBT


You haven't met my Brachypelma hamorii, she'd make an OBT blush if they were capable.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 27, 2018)

PetrZ said:


> Hallo, I think that the best for beginners is OBT. It may looks like a joke, but it is not. Why? Because you will get good habits from beginning, when you will get used to OBT, you will have no problem with anothers species. Much better to treat Brachypelmas as OBT, than be used to Brachypelmas and than be surpised by devils like Pterinochilus murinus or P. metalica


Well, the only thing that is a *fact *(because is a *fact*) is that a _Pterinochilus murinus_ is incredible easy to care (but 'easy to care' and 'easy to handle' - not handling, uh - are two completely different things) and pretty 'bulletproof'. This is 100% true.

Another issue I love to point out always is that there's a 'trick' (nothing transcendental at all) for 'reduce/calmer' a bit their level of defensiveness which is, btw, so absurd/crazy but is only a reaction to 'fear' and not 'aggressiveness' at all, for that no _Theraphosidae _is 'aggressive'.

But, no matter, not the best for a beginner


----------



## Lil Paws (Jan 27, 2018)

It depends on what you want. Do you want something feisty, pretty, big, or calm?

If I had to do it over again, I may have bought my collection in a different order, but I have no regrets. There are lots of different species that are wonderful and it's easy to end up with more than one.

If I had to recommend one species as a first for most people, I'd probably say to go with a GBB. You don't want to handle them (but this is true for most Ts), but they are so interesting because they are active and pretty, and they are very easy to keep, too. Mine took about a month and a molting to settle in, but since then she's almost never turned down a meal. Each time she molts she looks different, too. Their colors change a lot from slings—and they are quite beautiful as both slings and adults. They make really cool and elaborate web tunnels. The thing to keep in mind is when they move, they can be *very* fast. Mine only moved like that the first time I housed her (I've housed her about 3 times), but some of that may be because I've had more time to practice tarantula rehousing with other Ts. When she's happy, she stays put in her little tunnel. 

My G. Pulchripes (in my profile pic) is my other favorite T. She is very calm, often out and about, and she's quite stunning. They have a similar laid-back personality as a G. Pulchra, and they also get quite large, but they are much easier to find and less $$$. They are supposed to be a slower growing species, but my female had been eating like crazy and has molted about once a month. She picked up a good inch since I bought her in November (she's nearly 5" and in premolt). I had been keeping her and the rest of our collection in a heated room in our house that is around 75-80F, but that's not necessary for most beginner Ts unless you want them to grow fast. I moved her and our B. Albo (a young male) to other parts of our home that are cooler. They probably won't eat or molt as frequently now.

I'm planning to get a couple of Euathlus sp. red slings soon. They are supposed to have a lot of personality (a lot of people say they are inquisitive) and some are said to seem to enjoy being handled. It's another species to consider if you like a T who has a "friendly" personality. Slings may not be the best to start with, though, because they can take years to grow into adults, and the adults stay small—3". They are also known to fast.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Lil Paws (Jan 27, 2018)

The Grym Reaper said:


> You haven't met my Brachypelma hamorii, she'd make an OBT blush if they were capable.


I love your B. Hamorii "hug" pictures.

My B. Albo is totally not calm or outgoing as the species is known. He's a giant shy ant with extra legs in a poodle suit. He's 4" and he will probably never come above ground. I've met a couple B. Albos his size who are totally the opposite—including a wild-caught one. It's wild how Ts from the same species (even ones from the same sac) can sometimes have really different personalities.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nicodimus22 (Jan 27, 2018)

It's really hard to go wrong with B. albopilosum or G. pulchripes for a first tarantula, although there are plenty of other species that will work fine. They just don't check quite as many boxes as these two for someone starting out.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Patherophis (Jan 27, 2018)

Harry123 said:


> Or is it better to get a scorpion?


Get a scorpion! Everybody needs at least one, they are great animals. Don't get it instead of tarantula, get both.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Lil Paws (Jan 27, 2018)

nicodimus22 said:


> It's really hard to go wrong with B. albopilosum or G. pulchripes for a first tarantula, although there are plenty of other species that will work fine. They just don't check quite as many boxes as these two for someone starting out.



They are beautiful!  I wish our B. Albo would come out like that. He's a skittish wallflower. It's why I bought the G. Pulchripes.


----------



## Lil Paws (Jan 27, 2018)

Patherophis said:


> Get a scorpion! Everybody needs at least one, they are great animals. Don't get it instead of tarantula, get both.


Why? I don't have a phobia anymore...but I'm still curious what makes them so awesome to own? Yes, I see the hypocrisy in asking, but I'm actually genuinely curious.


----------



## Patherophis (Jan 27, 2018)

Lil Paws said:


> Why? I don't have a phobia anymore...but I'm still curious what makes them so awesome to own? Yes, I see the hypocrisy in asking, but I'm actually genuinely curious.


I am not sure if I can describe that quite well. It's something about their look and anatomy that makes them unique and fascinating to me, they are so archaic even compared to most other arachnids. Watching them walking, hunting, eating or cleaning themselves is simply joy.
I also think that dealing with them is easier than with tarantulas as they are generaly calmer, slower and can't climb smooth surfaces.
Interestingly I found that out hobby poeple and even arachnophobes tend to react much better to scorpions than to tarantulas, general reaction is ussualy interest and not disgust.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1 | Useful 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Jan 27, 2018)

PetrZ said:


> Exactly. This is what I mean. Only write me, how can you get experience with incredibly speedy tarantula when you keep only the lazy one? When get fast T, it is like new beginning. But, when you had calm one, you start with not suitable expections and reflexes.  Maybe, you are right, but I would prefer to start with clear list.


You're thinking about this all wrong, you don't just jump straight from keeping a G. rosea to keeping an OBT, you gradually work towards it. 

Besides, those "lazy pet rocks" (stupid term if I ever heard it, a lot of the species I keep that repeatedly get labelled that are more active than many of the more advanced species I keep) will teach you a lot more than you think.

A good example would be that if you wanted to keep Poecilotheria species then you could gain experience by first keeping Avics/Caribena/Ybyrapora so that you can learn how an arboreal tarantula moves and behaves (they aren't all slow "docile" fuzzballs either, some species from all 3 genera can be quite fast/defensive). 
Once you are comfortable with that then you move up a notch and get a Psalmopoeus species as they have similar speed/temperament/behaviour to a Poecilotheria but won't put you in the hospital and/or mess you up for weeks if they bite you.
Once you are comfortable keeping those then you should be adequately prepared to upgrade to taking care of Poecilotheria.

Another example would be that if you wanted to get into bad-tempered Asian fossorial species then you'd maybe go Brachypelma > Nhandu > Phormictopus > Ephebopus = Ready to keep Chilobrachys/Ornithoctonus/Cyriopagopus. 
All of those species will teach you something that will make caring for the next species on the ladder a lot easier whether it be the basics/temperament/husbandry/specific behaviours. Once again the last step before the OW has pretty much identical care and similar speed/temperament and behaviours to the OW you want to move up to but won't put you in hospital if it tags you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightshady (Jan 27, 2018)

Lil Paws said:


> It depends on what you want. Do you want something feisty, pretty, big, or calm?
> 
> If I had to do it over again, I may have bought my collection in a different order, but I have no regrets. There are lots of different species that are wonderful and it's easy to end up with more than one.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with this. GBB was my first T, and now four T’s in it is still my favorite. I really can’t think of anything negative to say about them. Sure, they can be a bit speedy, but if you know that going in it’s not a problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Jan 27, 2018)

Lil Paws said:


> Why? I don't have a phobia anymore...but I'm still curious what makes them so awesome to own? Yes, I see the hypocrisy in asking, but I'm actually genuinely curious.


IMO tarantulas are more interesting by a long shot.  Not that scorps are not cool, they are.....i just find ts more interesting.  Get one and see what you think...for every guy like me, there's a guy like @Patherophis .


Patherophis said:


> they are so archaic even compared to most other arachnids. Watching them walking, hunting, eating or cleaning themselves is simply joy.


No, these are more archaic than most arachnids...













prehistoric



__ cold blood
__ Jun 15, 2017
__ 15



						yep, theyre every bit as cool and interesting as you think.
					




...and eating hunting, moving and such are so incredibly cool with a whipscorp.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Love 1


----------



## Lil Paws (Jan 27, 2018)

I met a guy who bred scorpions at a show last year, and he was so passionate about them. They strike me as the kind of pet that the people who like them *really* like them. They seem so prehistoric...almost machine-like. Oddly, I used to be super afraid of them—much more than spiders. I started to warm up a little when the Emperor at the pet store I worked at had babies, and I found out they carry them on their backs. I may keep one someday. Fascinating animals!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## StampFan (Jan 27, 2018)

Lil Paws said:


> It depends on what you want. Do you want something feisty, pretty, big, or calm?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to get a couple of Euathlus sp. red slings soon. They are supposed to have a lot of personality (a lot of people say they are inquisitive) and some are said to seem to enjoy being handled. It's another species to consider if you like a T who has a "friendly" personality. Slings may not be the best to start with, though, because they can take years to grow into adults, and the adults stay small—3". They are also known to fast.


My little female Eu. sp red in the past month has twice attacked a lid I was holding by it, and then the tongs.  Full on attack.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Patherophis (Jan 27, 2018)

cold blood said:


> No, these are more archaic than most arachnids...


While Euamblypygi are really cool and amazing creatures (and very cute with their youngs on back  ), they clearly show progressive and secondary trends. 
It is really hard to chose favorite arachnid, Uropygi and Mesothelae are also quite high on my list.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Lil Paws (Jan 27, 2018)

StampFan said:


> My little female Eu. sp red in the past month has twice attacked a lid I was holding by it, and then the tongs.  Full on attack.


Wow! I hope she outgrows that. It's amazing how T's of the same species can be so different in personality—and how some really break the norms. My B. Albo is not defensive, but he's not exactly calm either. He hides underground all the time and is very skittish and will kick hair if disturbed. Not a big deal if he was little, but he's pushing 4"+ now. I think it's just how he is versus the "calm" beginner T personality B. Albos are known for. Of course, he could prove me wrong when he molts again. 

My G. Pulchripes used to full on attack the paintbrush, but I came to realize she was just hangry. She was a bit on the skinny side when she was shipped to me (I think she had probably molted not long before). Once I fattened her up, she stopped being so reactive. After she molted with me, she never acted defensive again.


----------



## PetrZ (Jan 28, 2018)

The Grym Reaper said:


> You're thinking about this all wrong, you don't just jump straight from keeping a G. rosea to keeping an OBT, you gradually work towards it.
> 
> Besides, those "lazy pet rocks" (stupid term if I ever heard it, a lot of the species I keep that repeatedly get labelled that are more active than many of the more advanced species I keep) will teach you a lot more than you think.
> 
> ...


I do not agree. My fisrt T was P. regalis, the second and third P. Rufilata and Metalica. What I have now you can see in my profile. We hava also scorpions and Caribena versicolor at home. My son (12) has two Heterometrus and one Python, my daughter (12) has C. versicolor, rat and two Achatinas. So, ok, when we are talking about children, of course, no OW. But for inteligent adults I would advice "Buy what you like and use your brain when taking care".

Reactions: Informative 1 | Funny 1 | Lollipop 2


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Jan 29, 2018)

PetrZ said:


> Hallo, I think that the best for beginners is OBT. It may looks like a joke, but it is not. Why? Because you will get good habits from beginning, when you will get used to OBT, you will have no problem with anothers species. Much better to treat Brachypelmas as OBT, than be used to Brachypelmas and than be surpised by devils like Pterinochilus murinus or P. metalica



There's too great of a risk to the spider and the new owner.  Even if starting with an old world, there are more laid back baboons like M balfouri or H pulchripes ($$$$$ however)

Some of the calm starter pokies might be a good OW if one was to go that route. My P striata is the most mentally sane one of the bunch I own, very calm.

I'd also strongly suggest doing a sling and growing with the spider, a natural learning process.  Usually OWs aren't first ones people get but having said that, only a small minority of owners actually follow the ladder system.

Here's one other logical approach.






Frankly, I'm probably not going to do an OBT. I have 2 baboons already, aforementioned above.

If I had to start over again, I'd select a Lasiodora genus member as my first one as a sling just like what I did with my L Klugi.  Overall, that one behaves like A geniculata as mentioned above in the video, little bit more chilled little bit bigger.

You don't just want to see what can go wrong. Seeing what can go right is the point.

The other thing with the OBT is that you really need to carefully analyse what type of enclosure you want, maybe even add smaller access ports so you don't have to remove entire lids or open doors.

Your first T should be a pleasure to keep, not fighting you every step of the way.

The OBT is a pretty spider though, quite striking in every sense of the word.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Jan 29, 2018)

Lil Paws said:


> I met a guy who bred scorpions at a show last year, and he was so passionate about them. They strike me as the kind of pet that the people who like them *really* like them. They seem so prehistoric...almost machine-like. Oddly, I used to be super afraid of them—much more than spiders. I started to warm up a little when the Emperor at the pet store I worked at had babies, and I found out they carry them on their backs. I may keep one someday. Fascinating animals!



Go for it. H spinifer is a good starter one, but they have attitude!! Look but don't touch. They are non lethal should the worst happen.

If some medical emergency should arise whereby you need to handle them, simply cool them to 55 degrees first for 1 hour.  Carefully ensure that the cooling area is in fact 55, not colder never never frozen!!

I went through that with mine because she was entangled in a string that was also lodged in her throat preventing feedings.

They are finicky eaters that prefer large slow moving roaches and Earth worms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PetrZ (Jan 29, 2018)

Whitelightning777 said:


> H pulchripes ($$$$$ however)


What do you mean by it? What is the price at your country? H. pulchripes I bought two 1" females for 55 USD one, 110 USD for both. Price for unsexed Chromatopelma or P. rufilata was about 10 USD. And my P. regalis, female, 2", costs about 18 USD. My OBT, unsexed, 1.5" costs 3.60 USD each, 18 USD for 5 pcs.


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Jan 29, 2018)

PetrZ said:


> What do you mean by it? What is the price at your country? H. pulchripes I bought two 1" females for 55 USD one, 110 USD for both. Price for unsexed Chromatopelma or P. rufilata was about 10 USD. And my P. regalis, female, 2", costs about 18 USD. My OBT, unsexed, 1.5" costs 3.60 USD each, 18 USD for 5 pcs.


In America H pulchripes 1" slings are about $100 which is what I paid.  It's turning out to be a neat little T. It eats very well, or is storing up all the feeders hard to believe it eats that well!!

It's my newest T and believe it or not even feeds off the tongs at times.


----------



## PetrZ (Jan 29, 2018)

Whitelightning777 said:


> In America H pulchripes 1" slings are about $100 which is what I paid.  It's turning out to be a neat little T. It eats very well, or is storing up all the feeders hard to believe it eats that well!!
> 
> It's my newest T and believe it or not even feeds off the tongs at times.


Ok, good luck. I wish you to have nice and big tarantula


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Jan 30, 2018)

I'm sure to get a decent growth rate. I've got that down to a science, perhaps even to the mad scientist level just a wee bit.

PM me for the gory details if needed.

In many respects, they resemble M balfouri in terms of general physical traits, venom, speed etc.

It has less of a tendency to burrow, preferring a horizontal silk tube under corkbark instead.  In terms of husbandry and hardiness they're no more demanding then an OBT but are a bit better looking and with a better overall attitude.

H pulchripes is what you'd get if you could be God for a day and redesign the OBT.


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Jan 30, 2018)

Of course, the ultimate starter challenge would be to get an arboreal enclosure, block off half of it so it could hold substrate.

Then start an interspecies community setup with one H minax as a burrower and one or more S cals as arboreals.

The Cobalt blue or H mac could also be substituted.   .

If you as a beginner can pull that off for a year with no casualities, I'll buy you one of the same type of any tarantula that I own as a sling, totally free!!

Of course it's a horrible idea!!

If they hybridize, we can put them on the southern border!!  

I'm totally joking of course!! Don't sue me if you do it!!

Reactions: Face Palm 1


----------



## Hamiltincolin25 (Feb 7, 2018)

To be honest you can start with what ever, but do your research. I researched the hobby and G. Rosea for 3 years, but when parents were cool with me buying a tarantula no one would had slings G. Rosea slings. So I went with an OBT. I’d recommend what ever sling as a starter tarantula as if you buy a OBT, H. Lividum, or A poeci than you think your guaranteed the devil, thus causing you treating it cautiously. Most of the “beginner species” have a variety in temperament. You could think that they are ok, yet your specimen has got a bad attitude. I’d also like to say that you can completely ignore this and say I got lucky, but atleast start off with a sling. This would save you money and let you start with something smaller. It also would be a bit more active and you could warm up to a smaller tarantula. If you would like to disagree, just do it in a mature manner. Any constructive criticism would help give someone looking for there first tarantula multiple views.
-Colin

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## MrTwister (Feb 7, 2018)

In my opinion Hapalopus sp. Colombia large “pumpkin patch” fits the bill for a good starter.
Great feeding response, so they are fun to watch. Have adult colouration as slings. Grow relatively fast. And do not reach a massive size. In my part if the world they are cheap as dirt. They do have a reputation for being quick, but even the fattest nw terrestrial is capable of moving faster then you can react if they want to.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hamiltincolin25 (Feb 7, 2018)

MrTwister said:


> In my opinion Hapalopus sp. Colombia large “pumpkin patch” fits the bill for a good starter.
> Great feeding response, so they are fun to watch. Have adult colouration as slings. Grow relatively fast. And do not reach a massive size. In my part if the world they are cheap as dirt. They do have a reputation for being quick, but even the fattest nw terrestrial is capable of moving faster then you can react if they want to.
> View attachment 265767


You have got a very good point there. Before I bought my first tarantula that was a option. I had chose OBT because they were for sale at Jamie’s Tarantulas( a breeder that had a good reputation) and were a little less cash(I’m 13 so $15-$20 is a lot). I also needed something aggressive and big as my Dad couldn’t comprehend that there’s over 1,000 different species and subspecies. If i buy a new round of Ts as I only have 1, it would be P. Fasciata, L. Parabana( unsure of spelling sorry), and H. Sp Colombia.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hamiltincolin25 (Feb 7, 2018)

MrTwister said:


> In my opinion Hapalopus sp. Colombia large “pumpkin patch” fits the bill for a good starter.
> Great feeding response, so they are fun to watch. Have adult colouration as slings. Grow relatively fast. And do not reach a massive size. In my part if the world they are cheap as dirt. They do have a reputation for being quick, but even the fattest nw terrestrial is capable of moving faster then you can react if they want to.
> View attachment 265767


Very nice T in your picture also.


----------



## sasker (Feb 8, 2018)

Hamiltincolin25 said:


> I had chose OBT because they were for sale at Jamie’s Tarantulas( a breeder that had a good reputation) and were a little less cash(I’m 13 so $15-$20 is a lot)


Wait, what? You bought an OBT as your first tarantula and you are 13 year old? Do your parents know that a bite from this tarantula will land you in hospital? If money is such an issue, there are many other options you could have picked. Lasiodora Parahybana comes to mind. Or Brachypelma albopilosum.

Also, I don't really get why you have to pick a 'large, aggressive' tarantula because your father does not know much about tarantulas. 
Besides the fact that OBT's do not get big compared to other tarantulas, would it not be better to have a somewhat calmer tarantula with less potent venom?

And don't buy a P. fasciata. A bite from that tarantula is also going to hospitalize you!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Award 2


----------



## sasker (Feb 8, 2018)

MrTwister said:


> In my opinion Hapalopus sp. Colombia large “pumpkin patch” fits the bill for a good starter.





MrTwister said:


> They do have a reputation for being quick, but even the fattest nw terrestrial is capable of moving faster then you can react if they want to.


I do not fully agree with you. It is true that they do not get very big, but they are very fast and skittish. True, NW can be fast even if they are quite plump, but there is a difference between being able to move fast and being very likely to bolt. The only ever escape I had was with my Hapalopus sp. Colombia gross. Just opening the enclosure send her off in a frenzied run that ended on the outside of the enclosure. I was able to cup her and put her back, so not much of a problem. Anyway, this kind of behaviour cannot be expected from my B. hamorii. She too can be a bit skittish when I open the enclosure, but she will not fly out of the enclosure.

I do agree that these are very fun spiders to keep. Unfortunately I don't see mine very often, but the feeding response is great!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PetrZ (Feb 8, 2018)

sasker said:


> Wait, what? You bought an OBT as your first tarantula and you are 13 year old? Do your parents know that a bite from this tarantula will land you in hospital? If money is such an issue, there are many other options you could have picked. Lasiodora Parahybana comes to mind. Or Brachypelma albopilosum.
> 
> Also, I don't really get why you have to pick a 'large, aggressive' tarantula because your father does not know much about tarantulas.
> Besides the fact that OBT's do not get big compared to other tarantulas, would it not be better to have a somewhat calmer tarantula with less potent venom?
> ...



Maybe, it is my mistake, but he wrote he bought OBT as a first tarantula when he was 13. Right? But now he is 40, is not right? He described what he did 27 years ago    And, he is still live  Maybe, my english is bad and I only have not undestood properly...


----------



## boina (Feb 8, 2018)

PetrZ said:


> Maybe, it is my mistake, but he wrote he bought OBT as a first tarantula when he was 13. Right? But now he is 40, is not right? He described what he did 27 years ago    And, he is still live  Maybe, my english is bad and I only have not undestood properly...


In the text of his post he sais he *is* 13 and not he was 13... there's a discrepancy with the date he put into his profile, you are right, but I'm pretty sure Jamie's Tarantulas did not exist 27 years ago, sooo... I'm going with him being 13 _now _and lying in his profile.

Edit: And I'm pretty sure OBTs weren't available 27 years ago, too

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## sasker (Feb 8, 2018)

TBH, I did not check his profile and I only went by what he said in his post. There are some discrepancies in his story that only he will be able to clarify. I think we need to wait until the sun comes up in the US before this mystery can be solved


----------



## PetrZ (Feb 8, 2018)

boina said:


> In the text of his post he sais he *is* 13 and not he was 13... there's a discrepancy with the date he put into his profile, you are right, but I'm pretty sure Jamie's Tarantulas did not exist 27 years ago, sooo... I'm going with him being 13 _now _and lying in his profile.
> 
> Edit: And I'm pretty sure OBTs weren't available 27 years ago, too


Yes, you are right. I am sorry, my mistake. Also, one addition to my former texts - when I recommend OBT for beginners, I am always speaking about experienced adults. Not necessary to be experienced with tarantulas, but another animals are ok too. People do not need to know how to treat tarantulas, but how to treat animals generaly. When you have 25 years exeperiences with dogs, rats, fishes/aquariums, snakes, scorpions and similiar animals, no matter which kind of tarantula will be your first. But, of course, when you are average teenager and tarantula is your first animal, OBT and all OW is not good choice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Feb 8, 2018)

Hamiltincolin25 said:


> when parents were cool with me buying a tarantula no one would had slings G. Rosea slings. So I went with an OBT.


That escalated quickly.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Award 1


----------



## cold blood (Feb 8, 2018)

OBT makes a terrible beginner....regardless if a persons age.


----------



## Mjb30 (Feb 8, 2018)

PetrZ said:


> Yes, you are right. I am sorry, my mistake. Also, one addition to my former texts - when I recommend OBT for beginners, I am always speaking about experienced adults. Not necessary to be experienced with tarantulas, but another animals are ok too. People do not need to know how to treat tarantulas, but how to treat animals generaly. When you have 25 years exeperiences with dogs, rats, fishes/aquariums, snakes, scorpions and similiar animals, no matter which kind of tarantula will be your first. But, of course, when you are average teenager and tarantula is your first animal, OBT and all OW is not good choice.


That's like saying; an OBT is a great first T if you know what exactly what you are doing... An OBT is not for a beginner, please stop saying it is.


----------



## PetrZ (Feb 8, 2018)

cold blood said:


> OBT makes a terrible beginner....regardless if a persons age.


What do you mean by it?


----------



## PetrZ (Feb 8, 2018)

Mjb30 said:


> That's like saying; an OBT is a great first T if you know what exactly what you are doing... An OBT is not for a beginner, please stop saying it is.


I think that it is absolute mistake. Who is begginer? You can not say it in this way. Are people exprienced after 10 years of keeping Brachypelmas or Gammostolas? Simply - you can not say it. The same like driving. Some people are bad drivers and are the same bad drivers after 20 years. And some people drive after school like if they were born in a car...

So, I do not agree with similar dividing. Yes, for OBT you need more skills than for some fluffy stones, but nowhere  is written that you get these skills by keeping calm and lazy T´s for some time. It is a nonsens. If you want to be correct, you should write the skills needed for OBT, no matter where you get these skills, no matter whether you are tarantulas begginers or not. For exaple, do you think, when someone, who has 10 years wild snakes like Corallus caninus or Vipers and will want to add some tarantulas, will not be able to manage OBT?  So, it is not important whether you are tarantula begginer or not. The question is whether you have skills and mental capacity to keep similar fast and dangerous animal. And if you have no talent for it, years of experiences with another tarantulas will not help you.


----------



## Andrea82 (Feb 8, 2018)

@Harry123 , check out Davus pentaloris. Good eater, awesome webbing and colours and not as skittish as Hapalopus species. Very underrated species, i was never interested in them but got two as freebies and I've come to like them a lot


----------



## MrTwister (Feb 8, 2018)

Hah mine are the exact opposite, D. pentloris is my most bolty.


----------



## Mjb30 (Feb 8, 2018)

PetrZ said:


> I think that it is absolute mistake. Who is begginer? You can not say it in this way. Are people exprienced after 10 years of keeping Brachypelmas or Gammostolas? Simply - you can not say it. The same like driving. Some people are bad drivers and are the same bad drivers after 20 years. And some people drive after school like if they were born in a car...
> 
> So, I do not agree with similar dividing. Yes, for OBT you need more skills than for some fluffy stones, but nowhere  is written that you get these skills by keeping calm and lazy T´s for some time. It is a nonsens. If you want to be correct, you should write the skills needed for OBT, no matter where you get these skills, no matter whether you are tarantulas begginers or not. For exaple, do you think, when someone, who has 10 years wild snakes like Corallus caninus or Vipers and will want to add some tarantulas, will not be able to manage OBT?  So, it is not important whether you are tarantula begginer or not. The question is whether you have skills and mental capacity to keep similar fast and dangerous animal. And if you have no talent for it, years of experiences with another tarantulas will not help you.


Yes, as you say time as a keeper isn’t necessarily important, completely right. But *experience* is. _Most of the time_ a beginner will not have the *necessary experience* to safely keep an OBT.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PetrZ (Feb 8, 2018)

Mjb30 said:


> Yes, as you say time as a keeper isn’t necessarily important, completely right. But *experience* is. _Most of the time_ a beginner will not have the *necessary experience* to safely keep an OBT.


Maybe, the only problem and missunderstanding is in definition of  "begginer"


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 8, 2018)

boina said:


> Edit: And I'm pretty sure OBTs weren't available 27 years ago, too


Ain't sure, Cora 

At least here in Europe. I've started in late '92 and I remember here a nice variety of Asians and Africans (of course not like today).


----------



## boina (Feb 8, 2018)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Ain't sure, Cora
> 
> At least here in Europe. I've started in late '92 and I remember here a nice variety of Asians and Africans (of course not like today).


Ok. I bow to your superior experience

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 8, 2018)

boina said:


> Ok. I bow to your superior experience


No, I'm just a sorta of DIY 'artisan', I love to view myself that way... not an expert or whatever  

Let's bow together, instead, to Germany: the statement involving Germans and airplanes, actually, was quite true. Italians, that always purchased from those Germans (I love btw the love/hate that involves Italy and Germany, at a 360°, since forever ) huuuge brown coloured parcels of eight legged... they had those available.

That's why a beginner teen like I was, back then in that year, couldn't purchase that 'blue spider' and other marvellous buggers, instead ended with a 'spiders 101' called _G.rosea_ and_ A.avicularia_

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## sasker (Feb 8, 2018)

PetrZ said:


> Yes, for OBT you need more skills than for some fluffy stones, but nowhere is written that you get these skills by keeping calm and lazy T´s for some time.


The way you put it is like there are two different categories of tarantulas: OBTs and the like, and Brachypelmas and such. If keeping tarantulas were that black-and-white, then I would agree with you. However, there is an enormous grey area between these two extremes. There is a plethora of tarantulas that can be considered 'advanced species' that are still NW (Phormictopus sp., Psalmopoeus sp., Ephebopus sp. to name a few) that will give you some useful experience before buying an OBT. The step from a B. albopilosum to an OBT is indeed such a big leap that it would not be a big help to gain experience with just such a species.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## PetrZ (Feb 8, 2018)

sasker said:


> The way you put it is like there are two different categories of tarantulas: OBTs and the like, and Brachypelmas and such. If keeping tarantulas were that black-and-white, then I would agree with you. However, there is an enormous grey area between these two extremes. There is a plethora of tarantulas that can be considered 'advanced species' that are still NW (Phormictopus sp., Psalmopoeus sp., Ephebopus sp. to name a few) that will give you some useful experience before buying an OBT. The step from a B. albopilosum to an OBT is indeed such a big leap that it would not be a big help to gain experience with just such a species.


No problem, you are right. Maybe, I will write here within short time report that I was bit by OBT or any different T from my collection. I am probably prototype of bad attitude. I decided to have one spider. So, I started to search the most beautifull one for me. And the result? I went throught many genuses and within short time I got to genus Poecilotheria. I love these spiders. But which one? As you can see, I have three. When I was searching more info, I noticed OBT.  And as I read more about them, the result was clear - orange devil, extremely fast, bad reputation...  yes, great, super, this is "must have" for me. And I have 5 now. I always choose the worst one (dog, snake, spider, sports), it is challenge for me.  And, as you can see, I still live. Will I get to hospital? Yes, maybe... but maybe not. Spiders are not lethal, so, it will be new experience. Is this thinking bad? I do not know. I only know that I have several great tarantulas. And my words about fluffy lazy stones? I am sorry about it, but when I rehoused P. metallica and 5 OBT (it was funny, 3 of 5 escaped), the rest really seems to be a bit boring...


----------



## cold blood (Feb 8, 2018)

PetrZ said:


> What do you mean by it?


Exactly what I said, OBT is an awful beginner t...one of the worst IMO.

Reasons are _many_....and their defensive nature is just the tip of the iceberg.   Adults don't always just bite...they may bite several times in succession, then bolt...or just not let go.

They're _exceedingly_ fast, and without experience with ts, predicting where its gong to go and when, aren't something one can just deal with the first times like its a salamander.  But their growth rate is a big part of what makes them terrible (even dangerous) for beginners as they grow _way_ faster than one can advance as a keeper.....We see these comments all the time...literally...and inevitably, they come from a new keeper bragging about how easy they are.....then we come to learn they have slings.

And here's the biggest problem....slings are _easy_ to raise, in fact OBT slings may be one of the easiest slings to raise as they aren't very defensive, tend to hide when spooked, eat very well and grow quick.   But this ease of a sling, consistently lulls new keepers into a total and complete sense of false confidence.   They get used to one thing, then one day, its all different because they don't _gradually_ become bolty, feisty ts...it happens quickly, and often without warning....so literally *nothing* they learned from a sling, will prepare them for when it hits that juvie stage and changes its tune.

So when this day occurs, beginners are left totally unprepared...we do see it regularly.

There are _hundreds_ of  absolutely beautiful ts that would make better starters, and the vast majority will actually be visible, which lets face it, its easier to learn from a t you actually see...bigger an OBT gets, the more they hide.   So they also make poor teachers for future purchases....cause how is a hole in the dirt helping a new keeper learn anything other than what a hole in the dirt looks like?




PetrZ said:


> Are people exprienced after 10 years of keeping Brachypelmas or Gammostolas?


After* a lot* less than that.  It doesn't take years, and it doesn't take 100 spiders under your belt...but there should be something.   We regularly recommend a year with a few beginners....and if feisty OWs are your real goal, there are lots of NWs that do an excellent job preparing you quickly without the risks.

Ts like N. ncei, pretty much any tappie or Psalmo....even larger tropicals like Nhandu, genics or Lasiodora all eat just as ferociously, and grow really quick (Psalms and tappies will reach adulthood in as little as a year, same for incei.)   All make great teachers with as little as a years experience...because in that year, they can go all the way to adulthood (or practically), giving you many re-housing opportunities as well as a lot of quality observations.

Even the most beginner of ts do actually prepare one for more advanced species, they teach you how a t will react, what to do, and more importantly, what not to do...they teach you the best ways to house, and the ways to avoid....they teach hunting and feeding practices...etc, etc.....its easier and just more logical to learn with something that will allow you to learn from it without dire consequences.

There's a reason we don't give kids a nascar to use for their drivers test....that's basically the car equivalent of starting with an OBT.   Getting it to just roll in an empty parking lot would be like a sling...*nothing* like when you put your foot down around traffic.

Yeah, there are a few that can and do make t work, its _not_ impossible, but it also shouldn't be expected.  These people that brag about how they did it, do no favors to beginners listening or reading.



PetrZ said:


> Maybe, the only problem and misunderstanding is in definition of  "beginner"


Really?  This isn't some arbitrary opinion based word.

Beginner:
a person just starting to learn a skill or take part in an activity.
synonyms: novice, newcomer, fledgling, neophyte, starter, learner, student, apprentice, trainee


PetrZ said:


> And I have 5 now.


So lets see...how big are your 5.

Reactions: Love 1 | Award 3


----------



## sasker (Feb 8, 2018)

PetrZ said:


> I am probably prototype of bad attitude.


With so much self-knowledge you should know that you are not the best choice to give advice to others.



PetrZ said:


> it is challenge for me


Not everyone keeps tarantulas for the challenge. _Most_ people are fascinated by these creatures but don't keep them because they are adrenaline junkies. Saying an OBT is a great beginner species is just assuming that everyone else is keeping tarantulas for the same reasons you do.



PetrZ said:


> And, as you can see, I still live. Will I get to hospital? Yes, maybe... but maybe not. Spiders are not lethal, so, it will be new experience.


Well, that is why we never recommend OBTs for beginners. We want to turn a 'maybe' into an absolute 'no' if it comes to beginners being bitten by highly venomous tarantulas. The hobby has a bad reputation as it is. The last thing tarantula keepers need is the bad press of some beginners who were send to the hospital by an OBT. And you can't assume that everyone shares your idea that being bitten by an OBT is going to be an interesting new experience. Almost no-one thinks that way. Keeping tarantulas is not like an episode of Jackass for virtually anyone.



PetrZ said:


> I am sorry about it, but when I rehoused P. metallica and 5 OBT (it was funny, 3 of 5 escaped), the rest really seems to be a bit boring...


Again, you are on your own if 'interesting' is measured by how close to a hearth attack rehouses can get you. Don't assume that every new tarantula keeper shares your idea that an 'easy' rehouse is a 'boring' one, because almost no-one does.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Feb 8, 2018)

sasker said:


> The way you put it is like there are two different categories of tarantulas: OBTs and the like, and Brachypelmas and such. If keeping tarantulas were that black-and-white, then I would agree with you. However, there is an enormous grey area between these two extremes. There is a plethora of tarantulas that can be considered 'advanced species' that are still NW (Phormictopus sp., Psalmopoeus sp., Ephebopus sp. to name a few) that will give you some useful experience before buying an OBT. The step from a B. albopilosum to an OBT is indeed such a big leap that it would not be a big help to gain experience with just such a species.


I'm having one of those days, you pretty much explained this more politely than I would've, people seem to think the ladder system involves either keeping tarantulas for over a decade or owning hundreds of different species to gain experience when neither is the case.

You could go through the arboreal ladder system in as little as one year and only keep a couple of species.



PetrZ said:


> the rest really seems to be a bit boring...


Lol, I have Brachypelmas that make an OBT look like an angel.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Beer 1


----------



## PetrZ (Feb 9, 2018)

Ok friends, you all can be right. I have nothing else to add. Although my thinking is different, I agree that OBT should not be bought by newbie without detailed research and knowlegde what is he doing.

Reactions: Lollipop 2


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Feb 10, 2018)

There are some calmer OW Ts that would be more plausible as starters if one had other exotics that were also quick moving. 

Regardless of what you get, slings and juvies rule. You can get the chance to really watch them before they become a handful.

I'm much more cautious feeding my 5" L Klugi then my 2.5" M balfouri, for example. My Lasiodora thinks everything is food and will attempt to run up the tongs if they are within reach, and she can really really stretch further then you expect. On the other hand, I just drop the feeder into the opening above my M balfouri's burrow just like feeding a baby bird and she eats without any drama or risk to myself.

Whichever one you go with, start small calm and hardy with a medium to fast growth rate IMHO.


----------

